# [GUIDE] Accountgebundene Items MoP



## Tomelyr (9. April 2013)

*Vorwort:*
Da deathloc nicht mehr aktiv ist im Forum, update ich mal seine List.
Natürlich wird er unter den Credits miterwähnt 
Zudem möchte ich den Guide auch in einer andere Richtung erweitern.
Der Übersichlichkeitshalber werde ich nur die 1-85 verlinken.

*Letzte Aktualisierung: *09.04.2013*
Patch: *5.2.16769

*Index:*
01.) Generell
02.) Krieger
03.) Paladin
04.) Jäger
05.) Schurke
06.) Priester
07.) Todesritter
08.) Schamane
09.) Magier
10.) Hexenmeister
11.) Druide
12.) Mönch
13.) Schlusswort

*Generell*:
Erbstücke gibt es über mehrere Wege zu farmen. Der zum Threaderstellungszeitpunkt am einfachste Weg ist die Gilde.
Es gibt insgesammt 2 verschiedene Stufen der Erbstücke. Die erste geht von 1-80, die zweite von 1-85. 
Über die Gilde kann man sich die Hosen, Kopf und Rückenteile für Level 1-85 gegen Gold erkaufen.
Den rest kann man sich über Gerechtigkeitspunkte bzw. Ehre kaufen.
Der Schreckenspiratenring wiederum gibt es nur als 1-80 und ist als Belohnung beim Anglerwettbewerb erhältlich.
Als Schmuck im PvP nimmt man am besten Geerbtes Mal der Tyrannei und Hinterlassenes Insigne der Horde / Hinterlassenes Insigne der Allianz.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Krieger*:
Schutz:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX 
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem 
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: ein Levelschild gibt es aktuell nicht, wodurch ihr auf Questbelohnungen warten müsst.

Furor/Waffen:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem 
*Waffe*: 2x Wowitem mit XXX / Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: Als Furor wählt ihr 2 x McGowan, als Waffen 1x Arkanitschnitter.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Paladin
*Schutz:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX 
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem 
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: ein Levelschild gibt es aktuell nicht, wodurch ihr auf Questbelohnungen warten müsst.

Heilig:

Vergeltung:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem 
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: *-**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Der Jäger
*Alle Spezialisierungen:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -
*
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Schurke
*Alle Spezialisierungen:
*Kommentar*: Ich hab keine Ahnung von nem Schurken. Die Sektion kommt später 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Priester
*Alle Spezialisierungen:
*Kopf*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Todesritter
*Blut:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX 
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem 
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -

Frost / Unheilig:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem 
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: *-

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Schamane
*Elementar / Wiederherstellung:
*Kopf*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -

Verstärker:
*Kopf:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: 2x Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Magier
*Alle Spezialisierungen:
*Kopf*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Hexenmeister
*Alle Spezialisierungen:*
**Kopf: *Wowitem mit XXX*
Schultern PvE:* Wowitem mit XXX*
Schultern PvP: *Wowitem mit XXX*
Brust: *Wowitem mit XXX*
Rücken: *Wowitem mit XXX*
Beine:* Wowitem mit XXX*
Schmuck:* 2x Wowitem*
Waffe: *Wowitem mit XXX*

Talente:* Kommt später*
Kommentar: *-*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Druide
*Wächter:
Wildheit:
Baum:
*Kopf*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -

Eule:
*Kopf*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Mönch*
Braumeister:
Windwandler:
Nebelwirker:
*Kopf*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvE*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schultern PvP*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Brust:* Wowitem mit XXX
*Rücken*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Beine*: Wowitem mit XXX
*Schmuck*: 2x Wowitem
*Waffe*: Wowitem mit XXX

*Talente*: Kommt später
*Kommentar*: -*

Schlusswort:
*An dieser Stelle möchte ich deathloc für seine Liste danken.
Zudem allen, die an der Liste mitgeholfen haben.
Diese Liste von mir ist nicht 100% fehlerfrei oder aktuell komplett.
Fühlt euch frei mir Fehler unter die Nase zu reiben.
Die Verzauberungen und die restlichen fehlenden Klassen werde ich die Tage ergänzen.

Gruß Tomelyr


----------



## sharthakan (9. April 2013)

Für den Wächter- und Wildheitsdruiden kannst du dieselbe Ausrüstung wie beim Schurken nehmen, die Waffe ist entweder der Beweglichkeitsstab oder der Beweglichkeitsstreitkolben.

Das selbe gilt für den Braumeister- und Windwandlermönch betreffend Ausrüstung.
Waffe entweder den Stab oder 2x dalrends Schwert oder McGowans Macht.

Für den Wiederherstellungsdruiden und den Nebelwirkermönch nimmst du einfach die Lederteile mit INT und als waffe den Stab des Direktors (wie beim Mage, Priest, Hexer)


----------



## Keashaa (12. April 2013)

Es gibt mittlerweile BoA-1H-Waffen mit Stärke drauf. Da ist zwar Parierwertung drauf (also primär für Tanks gedacht), aber dank der Stärke auf jeden Fall für Platte-DDs mit Zweihändigkeit besser als die 1H-Beweglichkeitskolben. Wenn man die Kolben natürlich schon hat, lohnt es sich aber nicht unbedingt, die Schwerter zu holen (kosten ja nen ganzes Stück).


----------



## Zoobesitzer (17. April 2013)

Da du bei den Schultern Pve und Pvp Varianten erwähnst - Jäger können ebenfalls auf eine Pvp Waffe zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw. die Variante bis 85 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharthakan (17. April 2013)

Wichtig zu wissen:

Man kann die 85er Erb-Waffe nur kaufen, wenn man auch die 80er gekauft hat.
Die lässt sich lediglich durch Gerechtigkeitspunkte "aufwerten" sozusagen


----------



## Solaki (6. Juni 2013)

Natürlich fehlt in dem Guide, der ja hervorragend aktualisiert worden ist wie man sieht ^^, das Levelequip für den Braumeister. Habe mich jetzt eine halbe Stunde lang zu Tode gegooglet und immer noch nichts gefunden.
Welches Level Equip nehme ich am besten für den Braumeister?


----------

